# Imac G4 (la boule) qui ne s'allume plus + infos DD



## unlink (20 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

mon Imac G4 est mort de chez mort. Il ne s'allume plus.
J'aimerai savoir si je peux tout de même récupérer mes données sur le DD. 
Auriez-vous une solution, une idée? Dois-je l'ouvrir, connaitriez-vous un tuto là dessus?

Merci beaucoup. Em


----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2009)

Il ne fait pas du tout de bruit (disque ou ventilateur) ?
Il ne fait pas non plus de boing ?

Un autre câble a-t-il été branché pour s'assurer que ça ne vient pas du câble ?


----------



## unlink (20 Août 2009)

non aucun boung, aucun bruit de disque etc. Rien, rien, rien.
Je viens d'essayer avec un autre cable d'alimentation, rien ne se passe.
Il ne s'allume toujours pas.


----------



## ben206stras (21 Août 2009)

As-tu essayé de déplacer (j'insiste sur le fait de le déplacer en le portant pour créer des vibrations qui pourraient faire reprendre un mauvais contact) ton iMac et de le brancher sur une autre prise (s'assurer que la prise est bonne) ?

S'il ne fait pas le moindre bruit, il va falloir ouvrir la bête, ou l'enmener chez un réparateur pour savoir si c'est un problème d'alimentation ou de carte mère...

Car tant qu'il ne s'allume pas, tu ne pourras pas consulter ton disque dur, meêm en mode target.

Pour ouvrir cette belle bête, tu devrais trouver le lien vers un tuto sur ce fil, je ne sais plus sur quelle page (il n'y en a que 19 ).

Si jamais tu décides de te débarasser des pièces de ton tournesol, selon le modèle, tu peux prendre contact avec Arlequin ou Pascalformac...


----------



## olaye (1 Septembre 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> As-tu essayé de déplacer (j'insiste sur le fait de le déplacer en le portant pour créer des vibrations qui pourraient faire reprendre un mauvais contact) ton iMac et de le brancher sur une autre prise (s'assurer que la prise est bonne) ?
> 
> S'il ne fait pas le moindre bruit, il va falloir ouvrir la bête, ou l'enmener chez un réparateur pour savoir si c'est un problème d'alimentation ou de carte mère...
> 
> ...



bonjour, 

J'ai le même problème avec mon iMac 17".
Sauf que ce n'est pas la première fois que je le démonte, il m'avait même déjà fait ce coup-là auparavant, un redémontage/remontage plus tard ça repartait comme en 14.

Donc je le désosse, et l'autre jour, branché dans la chambre, à plat sur le lit, il redémarre. Sauf que bien sûr, ce n'est pas la pièce où je l'utilise. Depuis, plus rien. J'ai changé la pile interne, ainsi que la barrette de ram, j'ai tout démonté jusqu'à la base du pied, remonté, vérifié toutes les connexions, ça commence à me faire braire. et comme le câble d'alim est spécifique, il va falloir que je dégote ça.


----------



## ben206stras (1 Septembre 2009)

olaye a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème avec mon iMac 17".
> Sauf que ce n'est pas la première fois que je le démonte, il m'avait même déjà fait ce coup-là auparavant, un redémontage/remontage plus tard ça repartait comme en 14.
> ...


 
Tu peux être victime d'un problème d'alimentation le que j'en ai eu lorsque j'ai acheté mon tournesol.
L'alimentation refusant de faire son oeuvre la plupart du temps, sauf à partir du moment où un premier démarrage a eu lieu.
J'ai changé l'alimentation, et depuis, plus le moindre soucis.
Si c'ets ça, il y a plusieurs fils sur le sujet qui datent d'août ou septembre de 2008...


----------



## olaye (1 Septembre 2009)

Merci, je regarde ça.
C'est la partie de l'alim qui est sur la carte-mère (pris, etc), ou le transfo qui est dans la boule qui est en cause?


----------



## ben206stras (1 Septembre 2009)

olaye a dit:


> Merci, je regarde ça.
> C'est la partie de l'alim qui est sur la carte-mère (pris, etc), ou le transfo qui est dans la boule qui est en cause?


 
Sur l'iMac G4 tournesol, l'alimentation elle-même n'est pas sur la carte mère, mais est composée de 2 parties situées de chaque côté du disque dur, juste sous le ventilateur.


----------

